# See new hot photos of Nigerian lady with the largest boobs on Instagram



## jchima

Social media has opened up a way for people to become famous. This Instagram star uses her huge boobs to win the popularity online. Her photos are stunning!
And she has been in some trouble of late. Her nick is Romangoddess on the social media. She regularly lays out new photos of her incredible body and wins new fans, especially among the males. They cannot resist enjoying the sight of her king size breasts and curves.

However, such popularity comes at a cost. Others start faking accounts and making money on her photos.  They get money from her eager fans and turn her into a scammer. That’s why she openly confronted the fraudsters through her blog. She told the truth about those fake accounts and asked all the fans to be careful who they start following or sending money to.




The woman feels lucky to have such a blessing as her boobs and here is what she says about them:
https://i.onthe.io/chncdhaHR0cDovL3...NTJmYzVhNzg5ZGU4N2Y0LmpwZw==.prx.298bd895.jpg
“When you are large, you are in charge.”
Apparently, she loves being in charge and uses what she’s got to make the most benefit out of her body. The photos are gorgeous.

See More Pix: See new hot photos of Nigerian lady with the largest boobs on Instagram – Nigeria News Online


----------



## alpine

Will see what she has to comment when she realizes; it is in fact the gravity is "in charge" rather than her giant boobs, and the back pains start...


----------



## irosie91

alpine said:


> Will see what she has to comment when she realizes; it is in fact the gravity is "in charge" rather than her giant boobs, and the back pains start...



so true-----my grandmother had big boobs------and HATED
the fact.     She watched her daughters and was DELIGHTED
that they did not inherit the disability------pain.     Short girl with
giant boobs------I inherited the short---but not the boobs----of
course---there were times that I wished----that the boob gene
came thru-------a little


----------



## yiostheoy

Those are called basketballs.

Typical sizing is one of the following:

1 - fried egg
2 - hard boiled egg
3 - orange
4 - grapefruit
5 - honeydew melon
6 - basketball
7 - watermelon


----------



## blastoff

She's lucky to have the distraction from her ugly mug.


----------



## irosie91

blastoff said:


> She's lucky to have the distraction from her ugly mug.



you are so sweet------the good news is that-----on all encounters---the eyeballs of a man----first BOOB focus----in this case the focus need never shift


----------



## Iceweasel

irosie91 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's lucky to have the distraction from her ugly mug.
> 
> 
> 
> you are so sweet------the good news is that-----on all encounters---the eyeballs of a man----first BOOB focus----in this case the focus need never shift
Click to expand...

I suppose it's OUR fault that they stare directly at our eyes?


----------



## ChrisL

Hot?  Ewww.  I guess if you find an ugly face, a unibrow and dirty elbows hot.


----------



## PredFan

Not anywhere near the biggest boobs on Instagram.


----------



## irosie91

Iceweasel said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's lucky to have the distraction from her ugly mug.
> 
> 
> 
> you are so sweet------the good news is that-----on all encounters---the eyeballs of a man----first BOOB focus----in this case the focus need never shift
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose it's OUR fault that they stare directly at our eyes?
Click to expand...


UPON WHOM DO YOU WANT TO BLAME---the fact that
we have NO REASON TO TRUST YOU???


----------



## irosie91

PredFan said:


> Not anywhere near the biggest boobs on Instagram.



you  GOOGLED    <   BIG BOOB   > ????


----------



## PredFan

The biggest boobs on Instagram:


----------



## Iceweasel

irosie91 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's lucky to have the distraction from her ugly mug.
> 
> 
> 
> you are so sweet------the good news is that-----on all encounters---the eyeballs of a man----first BOOB focus----in this case the focus need never shift
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose it's OUR fault that they stare directly at our eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UPON WHOM DO YOU WANT TO BLAME---the fact that
> we have NO REASON TO TRUST YOU???
Click to expand...

They stare. Rudely right at my fucking eyes! Believe me!


----------



## PredFan

irosie91 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not anywhere near the biggest boobs on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you  GOOGLED    <   BIG BOOB   > ????
Click to expand...


Nope, I already follow her.


----------



## ChrisL

I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.



Never!


----------



## irosie91

Iceweasel said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's lucky to have the distraction from her ugly mug.
> 
> 
> 
> you are so sweet------the good news is that-----on all encounters---the eyeballs of a man----first BOOB focus----in this case the focus need never shift
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose it's OUR fault that they stare directly at our eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UPON WHOM DO YOU WANT TO BLAME---the fact that
> we have NO REASON TO TRUST YOU???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They stare. Rudely right at my fucking eyes! Believe me!
Click to expand...


your eyes know how to fuck?    no wonder women GAZE at them


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never!
Click to expand...


Yes, they look silly, like a caricature.  Besides the fact that 99% of them are implants, so you are really drooling over these.   

You guys are always saying you like "natural" but you don't.  Not really.    You love these women that kind of look like men with tons of makeup and big fake breasts.


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.



you believe-----ON FAITH?


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you believe-----ON FAITH?
Click to expand...


What?  I don't know what this means.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they look silly, like a caricature.  Besides the fact that 99% of them are implants, so you are really drooling over these.
> 
> You guys are always saying you like "natural" but you don't.  Not really.    You love these women that kind of look like men with tons of makeup and big fake breasts.
Click to expand...


Your lame attempt at shaming falls flat.


----------



## Iceweasel

irosie91 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's lucky to have the distraction from her ugly mug.
> 
> 
> 
> you are so sweet------the good news is that-----on all encounters---the eyeballs of a man----first BOOB focus----in this case the focus need never shift
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose it's OUR fault that they stare directly at our eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UPON WHOM DO YOU WANT TO BLAME---the fact that
> we have NO REASON TO TRUST YOU???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They stare. Rudely right at my fucking eyes! Believe me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your eyes know how to fuck?    no wonder women GAZE at them
Click to expand...

They rape me with their eyes all the time.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they look silly, like a caricature.  Besides the fact that 99% of them are implants, so you are really drooling over these.
> 
> You guys are always saying you like "natural" but you don't.  Not really.    You love these women that kind of look like men with tons of makeup and big fake breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lame attempt at shaming falls flat.
Click to expand...


Shaming?  It's true!  Lol.


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you believe-----ON FAITH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I don't know what this means.
Click to expand...


possibility of boobs  TOO BIG----I notice that you are
a fine boned girl-----which usually suggests champagne
glass boobies


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they look silly, like a caricature.  Besides the fact that 99% of them are implants, so you are really drooling over these.
> 
> You guys are always saying you like "natural" but you don't.  Not really.    You love these women that kind of look like men with tons of makeup and big fake breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lame attempt at shaming falls flat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shaming?  It's true!  Lol.
Click to expand...


Unlikely, but true or not, you are trying to shame us. Not working.


----------



## irosie91

Iceweasel said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are so sweet------the good news is that-----on all encounters---the eyeballs of a man----first BOOB focus----in this case the focus need never shift
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it's OUR fault that they stare directly at our eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UPON WHOM DO YOU WANT TO BLAME---the fact that
> we have NO REASON TO TRUST YOU???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They stare. Rudely right at my fucking eyes! Believe me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your eyes know how to fuck?    no wonder women GAZE at them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They rape me with their eyes all the time.
Click to expand...


use cool damp cloths----to ease the strain


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you believe-----ON FAITH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I don't know what this means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> possibility of boobs  TOO BIG----I notice that you are
> a fine boned girl-----which usually suggests champagne
> glass boobies
Click to expand...


A little bigger than a champagne glass, but my boobs are 100% ME!   

I mean, look at this "woman."  It looks so stupid.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they look silly, like a caricature.  Besides the fact that 99% of them are implants, so you are really drooling over these.
> 
> You guys are always saying you like "natural" but you don't.  Not really.    You love these women that kind of look like men with tons of makeup and big fake breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lame attempt at shaming falls flat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shaming?  It's true!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlikely, but true or not, you are trying to shame us. Not working.
Click to expand...


Shame you how?  I'm just giving my opinions.  Men will say they like "natural" beauty.  Lol.  I don't think they really do though.


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you believe-----ON FAITH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I don't know what this means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> possibility of boobs  TOO BIG----I notice that you are
> a fine boned girl-----which usually suggests champagne
> glass boobies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A little bigger than a champagne glass, but my boobs are 100% ME!
> 
> I mean, look at this "woman."  It looks so stupid.  Lol.
Click to expand...


DO NOT MOCK-----innocent people -----afflicted
with -----whatever that affliction is


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you believe-----ON FAITH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I don't know what this means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> possibility of boobs  TOO BIG----I notice that you are
> a fine boned girl-----which usually suggests champagne
> glass boobies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A little bigger than a champagne glass, but my boobs are 100% ME!
> 
> I mean, look at this "woman."  It looks so stupid.  Lol.
Click to expand...


I detect jealousy.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you believe-----ON FAITH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I don't know what this means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> possibility of boobs  TOO BIG----I notice that you are
> a fine boned girl-----which usually suggests champagne
> glass boobies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A little bigger than a champagne glass, but my boobs are 100% ME!
> 
> I mean, look at this "woman."  It looks so stupid.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I detect jealousy.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding me?  Lol.  That is just freakish.


----------



## PredFan

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you believe-----ON FAITH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I don't know what this means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> possibility of boobs  TOO BIG----I notice that you are
> a fine boned girl-----which usually suggests champagne
> glass boobies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A little bigger than a champagne glass, but my boobs are 100% ME!
> 
> I mean, look at this "woman."  It looks so stupid.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DO NOT MOCK-----innocent people -----afflicted
> with -----whatever that affliction is
Click to expand...


Whatever the affliction is, I'll bet Chris has the antidote.


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they look silly, like a caricature.  Besides the fact that 99% of them are implants, so you are really drooling over these.
> 
> You guys are always saying you like "natural" but you don't.  Not really.    You love these women that kind of look like men with tons of makeup and big fake breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lame attempt at shaming falls flat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shaming?  It's true!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlikely, but true or not, you are trying to shame us. Not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame you how?  I'm just giving my opinions.  Men will say they like "natural" beauty.  Lol.  I don't think they really do though.
Click to expand...


men  "say"  things------like   "no ma-----of course not.....we
studied algebra ALL NITE"


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you believe-----ON FAITH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  I don't know what this means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> possibility of boobs  TOO BIG----I notice that you are
> a fine boned girl-----which usually suggests champagne
> glass boobies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A little bigger than a champagne glass, but my boobs are 100% ME!
> 
> I mean, look at this "woman."  It looks so stupid.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I detect jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?  Lol.  That is just freakish.
Click to expand...


Yes it is!


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you believe-----ON FAITH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  I don't know what this means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> possibility of boobs  TOO BIG----I notice that you are
> a fine boned girl-----which usually suggests champagne
> glass boobies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A little bigger than a champagne glass, but my boobs are 100% ME!
> 
> I mean, look at this "woman."  It looks so stupid.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DO NOT MOCK-----innocent people -----afflicted
> with -----whatever that affliction is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever the affliction is, I'll bet Chris has the antidote.
Click to expand...


Sure.  Don't get giant breast implants.  It looks . . . terrible and I'm sure there are other problems too.


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?  I don't know what this means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> possibility of boobs  TOO BIG----I notice that you are
> a fine boned girl-----which usually suggests champagne
> glass boobies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A little bigger than a champagne glass, but my boobs are 100% ME!
> 
> I mean, look at this "woman."  It looks so stupid.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DO NOT MOCK-----innocent people -----afflicted
> with -----whatever that affliction is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever the affliction is, I'll bet Chris has the antidote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  Don't get giant breast implants.  It looks . . . terrible and I'm sure there are other problems too.
Click to expand...


lots of complications----they can SHIFT ---or leak


----------



## Iceweasel

irosie91 said:


> men  "say"  things------like   "no ma-----of course not.....we studied algebra ALL NITE"


Those are students, not men. Real men know that the heat of the meat is directly proportional to the angle of the dangle.


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> possibility of boobs  TOO BIG----I notice that you are
> a fine boned girl-----which usually suggests champagne
> glass boobies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bigger than a champagne glass, but my boobs are 100% ME!
> 
> I mean, look at this "woman."  It looks so stupid.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DO NOT MOCK-----innocent people -----afflicted
> with -----whatever that affliction is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever the affliction is, I'll bet Chris has the antidote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  Don't get giant breast implants.  It looks . . . terrible and I'm sure there are other problems too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lots of complications----they can SHIFT ---or leak
Click to expand...


Lots of pain probably too.  I don't see why women have to do that stuff to themselves, if it's not medically necessary.  Be happy with who you are and what you have is what I say.  

Michelle Pfeifer has small breasts and was once considered one of the sexiest women in Hollywood, so it's not how much but how you use it that counts.  I think most of these women online (like the ones pictured) are just gross.  But, I'm a girl.  What do I know.


----------



## irosie91

Iceweasel said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> men  "say"  things------like   "no ma-----of course not.....we studied algebra ALL NITE"
> 
> 
> 
> Those are students, not men. Real men know that the heat of the meat is directly proportional to the angle of the dangle.
Click to expand...


I IS SHOCK-ED-----I NEVAH HOID SUCH LANGUAGE----or read it-------I did notice that the dangle angle often graphs out
like a sin wave-------rarely is it hyperbolic


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little bigger than a champagne glass, but my boobs are 100% ME!
> 
> I mean, look at this "woman."  It looks so stupid.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO NOT MOCK-----innocent people -----afflicted
> with -----whatever that affliction is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever the affliction is, I'll bet Chris has the antidote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  Don't get giant breast implants.  It looks . . . terrible and I'm sure there are other problems too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lots of complications----they can SHIFT ---or leak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of pain probably too.  I don't see why women have to do that stuff to themselves, if it's not medically necessary.  Be happy with who you are and what you have is what I say.
> 
> Michelle Pfeifer has small breasts and was once considered one of the sexiest women in Hollywood, so it's not how much but how you use it that counts.  I think most of these women online (like the ones pictured) are just gross.  But, I'm a girl.  What do I know.
Click to expand...


can you provide ---some  HOW TO USE  instructions?


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO NOT MOCK-----innocent people -----afflicted
> with -----whatever that affliction is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the affliction is, I'll bet Chris has the antidote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  Don't get giant breast implants.  It looks . . . terrible and I'm sure there are other problems too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lots of complications----they can SHIFT ---or leak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of pain probably too.  I don't see why women have to do that stuff to themselves, if it's not medically necessary.  Be happy with who you are and what you have is what I say.
> 
> Michelle Pfeifer has small breasts and was once considered one of the sexiest women in Hollywood, so it's not how much but how you use it that counts.  I think most of these women online (like the ones pictured) are just gross.  But, I'm a girl.  What do I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you provide ---some  HOW TO USE  instructions?
Click to expand...


Lol.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little bigger than a champagne glass, but my boobs are 100% ME!
> 
> I mean, look at this "woman."  It looks so stupid.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO NOT MOCK-----innocent people -----afflicted
> with -----whatever that affliction is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever the affliction is, I'll bet Chris has the antidote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  Don't get giant breast implants.  It looks . . . terrible and I'm sure there are other problems too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lots of complications----they can SHIFT ---or leak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of pain probably too.  I don't see why women have to do that stuff to themselves, if it's not medically necessary.  Be happy with who you are and what you have is what I say.
> 
> Michelle Pfeifer has small breasts and was once considered one of the sexiest women in Hollywood, so it's not how much but how you use it that counts.  I think most of these women online (like the ones pictured) are just gross.  But, I'm a girl.  What do I know.
Click to expand...


I never concidered her sexy at all. She's pretty, there is pretty and there is sexy. The two actually are seldom the same. Most Hollywood actresses are pretty, even beautiful, but I'd need a strong shot of viagra to get excited about them. Not to mention the baggage they bring to the table.


----------



## PredFan

I looked this Nigerian woman up on Instagram just now, too fat. Not attractive at all. Nice rack though.


----------



## ChrisL

I mean really, do you guys really find this to be attractive?  Ewww.  With all the work she's had done, she could be a guy with breast implants for all you know.  She is so fake looking.  I don't like that look at all.  






Now this is a beautiful and hot woman, IMO. 






And . . .


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO NOT MOCK-----innocent people -----afflicted
> with -----whatever that affliction is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the affliction is, I'll bet Chris has the antidote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  Don't get giant breast implants.  It looks . . . terrible and I'm sure there are other problems too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lots of complications----they can SHIFT ---or leak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of pain probably too.  I don't see why women have to do that stuff to themselves, if it's not medically necessary.  Be happy with who you are and what you have is what I say.
> 
> Michelle Pfeifer has small breasts and was once considered one of the sexiest women in Hollywood, so it's not how much but how you use it that counts.  I think most of these women online (like the ones pictured) are just gross.  But, I'm a girl.  What do I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never concidered her sexy at all. She's pretty, there is pretty and there is sexy. The two actually are seldom the same. Most Hollywood actresses are pretty, even beautiful, but I'd need a strong shot of viagra to get excited about them. Not to mention the baggage they bring to the table.
Click to expand...


Lol.  Are you trying to tell us that if Michelle Pfiefer was standing in front of you, you would need a Viagra,but that plastic surgery queen that I posted a picture of (the one you follow) does it for you?  
I guess you don't like real natural beauty then.


----------



## Iceweasel

irosie91 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> men  "say"  things------like   "no ma-----of course not.....we studied algebra ALL NITE"
> 
> 
> 
> Those are students, not men. Real men know that the heat of the meat is directly proportional to the angle of the dangle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I IS SHOCK-ED-----I NEVAH HOID SUCH LANGUAGE----or read it-------I did notice that the dangle angle often graphs out
> like a sin wave-------rarely is it hyperbolic
Click to expand...

It gets plenty hyperbolic enough if the hypotenuse of the inertia matches or exceeds the energy of the rested state of matter because if you don't mind, it doesn't matter.


----------



## ChrisL

Michelle Pfeiffer was gorgeous when she was younger.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the affliction is, I'll bet Chris has the antidote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Don't get giant breast implants.  It looks . . . terrible and I'm sure there are other problems too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lots of complications----they can SHIFT ---or leak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of pain probably too.  I don't see why women have to do that stuff to themselves, if it's not medically necessary.  Be happy with who you are and what you have is what I say.
> 
> Michelle Pfeifer has small breasts and was once considered one of the sexiest women in Hollywood, so it's not how much but how you use it that counts.  I think most of these women online (like the ones pictured) are just gross.  But, I'm a girl.  What do I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never concidered her sexy at all. She's pretty, there is pretty and there is sexy. The two actually are seldom the same. Most Hollywood actresses are pretty, even beautiful, but I'd need a strong shot of viagra to get excited about them. Not to mention the baggage they bring to the table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Are you trying to tell us that if Michelle Pfiefer was standing in front of you, you would need a Viagra,but that plastic surgery queen that I posted a picture of (the one you follow) does it for you?
> I guess you don't like real natural beauty then.
Click to expand...


As I said, there is beauty and there is sexy. Have you seen Ms.Phiffer lately?


----------



## ChrisL

This woman looks like she belongs at the circus.  Gross.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> Michelle Pfeiffer was gorgeous when she was younger.



I need more than a pretty face.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> This woman looks like she belongs at the circus.  Gross.



I'd buy a ticket.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Pfeiffer was gorgeous when she was younger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more than a pretty face.
Click to expand...


Lol.  Too funny.  You would die if Michelle Pfeiffer ever hit on you, I'm sure.  Or any woman for that matter.    Lol.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> This woman looks like she belongs at the circus.  Gross.



It amuses me that you have gone through all her photos.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This woman looks like she belongs at the circus.  Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd buy a ticket.
Click to expand...


Eww.  You're disgusting.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This woman looks like she belongs at the circus.  Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It amuses me that you have gone through all her photos.
Click to expand...


Not all of them, but a few because I can't believe it.    I cannot believe someone can find that attractive in any way.  Uuuugly.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Pfeiffer was gorgeous when she was younger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more than a pretty face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Too funny.  You would die if Michelle Pfeiffer ever hit on you, I'm sure.  Or any woman for that matter.    Lol.
Click to expand...


Too bad you seem to have to resort to insults. I'm happily married, I don't need women to hit on me. And the answer to the obvious question is "yes".


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Pfeiffer was gorgeous when she was younger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more than a pretty face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Too funny.  You would die if Michelle Pfeiffer ever hit on you, I'm sure.  Or any woman for that matter.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad you seem to have to resort to insults. I'm happily married, I don't need women to hit on me. And the answer to the obvious question is "yes".
Click to expand...


I didn't ask you a question.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Pfeiffer was gorgeous when she was younger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more than a pretty face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Too funny.  You would die if Michelle Pfeiffer ever hit on you, I'm sure.  Or any woman for that matter.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad you seem to have to resort to insults. I'm happily married, I don't need women to hit on me. And the answer to the obvious question is "yes".
Click to expand...


That's besides the point, if you weren't married and Michelle Pfeiffer was hitting on you, you would be a drooling fool, I'm sure.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Pfeiffer was gorgeous when she was younger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more than a pretty face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Too funny.  You would die if Michelle Pfeiffer ever hit on you, I'm sure.  Or any woman for that matter.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad you seem to have to resort to insults. I'm happily married, I don't need women to hit on me. And the answer to the obvious question is "yes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you a question.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Hmmm...perhaps it wasnt as obvious as I thought.


----------



## ChrisL

I'll bet these are the same guys that get angry when women judge a man by the size of his . . . wallet.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Pfeiffer was gorgeous when she was younger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more than a pretty face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Too funny.  You would die if Michelle Pfeiffer ever hit on you, I'm sure.  Or any woman for that matter.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad you seem to have to resort to insults. I'm happily married, I don't need women to hit on me. And the answer to the obvious question is "yes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's besides the point, if you weren't married and Michelle Pfeiffer was hitting on you, you would be a drooling fool, I'm sure.
Click to expand...


If she looked like that I would be flattered. I'd have to drink some more though.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Pfeiffer was gorgeous when she was younger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more than a pretty face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Too funny.  You would die if Michelle Pfeiffer ever hit on you, I'm sure.  Or any woman for that matter.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad you seem to have to resort to insults. I'm happily married, I don't need women to hit on me. And the answer to the obvious question is "yes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you a question.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm...perhaps it wasnt as obvious as I thought.
Click to expand...


I'm just saying, you have terrible taste.  Lol.  Damn, that woman looks like a tranny to me.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Pfeiffer was gorgeous when she was younger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more than a pretty face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Too funny.  You would die if Michelle Pfeiffer ever hit on you, I'm sure.  Or any woman for that matter.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad you seem to have to resort to insults. I'm happily married, I don't need women to hit on me. And the answer to the obvious question is "yes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's besides the point, if you weren't married and Michelle Pfeiffer was hitting on you, you would be a drooling fool, I'm sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she looked like that I would be flattered. I'd have to drink some more though.
Click to expand...


Okay, so you like ugly women.  Gotcha.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> I'll bet these are the same guys that get angry when women judge a man by the size of his . . . wallet.



I don't. I think it's foolish of women to do that but hey, to each his or her own. My wallet, if I wasn't married, would be pretty big so.....


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need more than a pretty face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Too funny.  You would die if Michelle Pfeiffer ever hit on you, I'm sure.  Or any woman for that matter.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad you seem to have to resort to insults. I'm happily married, I don't need women to hit on me. And the answer to the obvious question is "yes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you a question.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm...perhaps it wasnt as obvious as I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying, you have terrible taste.  Lol.  Damn, that woman looks like a tranny to me.
Click to expand...


Jeez, your attempts to shame are getting lamer.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Too funny.  You would die if Michelle Pfeiffer ever hit on you, I'm sure.  Or any woman for that matter.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you seem to have to resort to insults. I'm happily married, I don't need women to hit on me. And the answer to the obvious question is "yes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you a question.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm...perhaps it wasnt as obvious as I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying, you have terrible taste.  Lol.  Damn, that woman looks like a tranny to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeez, your attempts to shame are getting lamer.
Click to expand...


Just stating that facts.  That lady looks like a plastic surgery gone awry.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need more than a pretty face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Too funny.  You would die if Michelle Pfeiffer ever hit on you, I'm sure.  Or any woman for that matter.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad you seem to have to resort to insults. I'm happily married, I don't need women to hit on me. And the answer to the obvious question is "yes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's besides the point, if you weren't married and Michelle Pfeiffer was hitting on you, you would be a drooling fool, I'm sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she looked like that I would be flattered. I'd have to drink some more though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so you like ugly women.  Gotcha.
Click to expand...


Whatever makes you feel better about yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet these are the same guys that get angry when women judge a man by the size of his . . . wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. I think it's foolish of women to do that but hey, to each his or her own. My wallet, if I wasn't married, would be pretty big so.....
Click to expand...


Why is it foolish?  Is it any more foolish than a man who seeks out women because of their breast size?  Hmm.  ???


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Too funny.  You would die if Michelle Pfeiffer ever hit on you, I'm sure.  Or any woman for that matter.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you seem to have to resort to insults. I'm happily married, I don't need women to hit on me. And the answer to the obvious question is "yes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's besides the point, if you weren't married and Michelle Pfeiffer was hitting on you, you would be a drooling fool, I'm sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she looked like that I would be flattered. I'd have to drink some more though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so you like ugly women.  Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever makes you feel better about yourself.
Click to expand...


What do you mean?  I'm one of the good-looking people.    I look and feel great without needing any plastic surgery, fake lips, fake boobs, a shit ton of makeup.  I look good without all that.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet these are the same guys that get angry when women judge a man by the size of his . . . wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. I think it's foolish of women to do that but hey, to each his or her own. My wallet, if I wasn't married, would be pretty big so.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it foolish?  Is it any more foolish than a man who seeks out women because of their breast size?  Hmm.  ???
Click to expand...


It's foolish because there are a lot of assholes who have fat wallets. And there's a huge difference. I'm not yalking about marrying this woman, I'm simply talking about sex. Women who seek out a sugar daddy are hooking themselves up for marriage. Foolish.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you seem to have to resort to insults. I'm happily married, I don't need women to hit on me. And the answer to the obvious question is "yes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's besides the point, if you weren't married and Michelle Pfeiffer was hitting on you, you would be a drooling fool, I'm sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she looked like that I would be flattered. I'd have to drink some more though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so you like ugly women.  Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever makes you feel better about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  I'm one of the good-looking people.    I look and feel great without needing any plastic surgery, fake lips, fake boobs, a shit ton of makeup.  I look good without all that.
Click to expand...


Then why the need to put others down?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet these are the same guys that get angry when women judge a man by the size of his . . . wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. I think it's foolish of women to do that but hey, to each his or her own. My wallet, if I wasn't married, would be pretty big so.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it foolish?  Is it any more foolish than a man who seeks out women because of their breast size?  Hmm.  ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's foolish because there are a lot of assholes who have fat wallets. And there's a huge difference. I'm not yalking about marrying this woman, I'm simply talking about sex. Women who seek out a sugar daddy are hooking themselves up for marriage. Foolish.
Click to expand...


There are a lot of women with big boobs who are really men too!


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's besides the point, if you weren't married and Michelle Pfeiffer was hitting on you, you would be a drooling fool, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she looked like that I would be flattered. I'd have to drink some more though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so you like ugly women.  Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever makes you feel better about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  I'm one of the good-looking people.    I look and feel great without needing any plastic surgery, fake lips, fake boobs, a shit ton of makeup.  I look good without all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why the need to put others down?
Click to expand...


Am I not allowed to critique?  Everyone else does.  Besides, I think it's terrible that someone makes themselves into a freak with plastic surgery.  I think it's a sign of a problem.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not anywhere near the biggest boobs on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you  GOOGLED    <   BIG BOOB   > ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I already follow her.
Click to expand...

What for?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet these are the same guys that get angry when women judge a man by the size of his . . . wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. I think it's foolish of women to do that but hey, to each his or her own. My wallet, if I wasn't married, would be pretty big so.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it foolish?  Is it any more foolish than a man who seeks out women because of their breast size?  Hmm.  ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's foolish because there are a lot of assholes who have fat wallets. And there's a huge difference. I'm not yalking about marrying this woman, I'm simply talking about sex. Women who seek out a sugar daddy are hooking themselves up for marriage. Foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a lot of women with big boobs who are really men too!
Click to expand...


Yeah well that is easy to deal with if it ever happens. The whole tranny schtick you are trying to pull doesn't work with me. Try some other shaming ploy.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she looked like that I would be flattered. I'd have to drink some more though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so you like ugly women.  Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever makes you feel better about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  I'm one of the good-looking people.    I look and feel great without needing any plastic surgery, fake lips, fake boobs, a shit ton of makeup.  I look good without all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why the need to put others down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I not allowed to critique?  Everyone else does.  Besides, I think it's terrible that someone makes themselves into a freak with plastic surgery.  I think it's a sign of a problem.
Click to expand...


I get it, you are just concerned about her well-being.


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not anywhere near the biggest boobs on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you  GOOGLED    <   BIG BOOB   > ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I already follow her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What for?
Click to expand...


I like her personality.


----------



## ChrisL

I should start a poll.  I'm wondering if men find someone like Zooey Deschanel more attractive than that bimbo with the big milk


PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet these are the same guys that get angry when women judge a man by the size of his . . . wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. I think it's foolish of women to do that but hey, to each his or her own. My wallet, if I wasn't married, would be pretty big so.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it foolish?  Is it any more foolish than a man who seeks out women because of their breast size?  Hmm.  ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's foolish because there are a lot of assholes who have fat wallets. And there's a huge difference. I'm not yalking about marrying this woman, I'm simply talking about sex. Women who seek out a sugar daddy are hooking themselves up for marriage. Foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a lot of women with big boobs who are really men too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well that is easy to deal with if it ever happens. The whole tranny schtick you are trying to pull doesn't work with me. Try some other shaming ploy.
Click to expand...


But she looks like she could have been a dude.  She's really . . . weird looking and those boobs are disgusting, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so you like ugly women.  Gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever makes you feel better about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  I'm one of the good-looking people.    I look and feel great without needing any plastic surgery, fake lips, fake boobs, a shit ton of makeup.  I look good without all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why the need to put others down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I not allowed to critique?  Everyone else does.  Besides, I think it's terrible that someone makes themselves into a freak with plastic surgery.  I think it's a sign of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it, you are just concerned about her well-being.
Click to expand...


Not at all.  I don't even know her.  I just think she looks like a circus freak and maybe like she could have been a guy at one time.  Of course, it's probably just all the plastic surgery.  She has a kind of "androgynous" looking face because it's not her real face.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever makes you feel better about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  I'm one of the good-looking people.    I look and feel great without needing any plastic surgery, fake lips, fake boobs, a shit ton of makeup.  I look good without all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why the need to put others down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I not allowed to critique?  Everyone else does.  Besides, I think it's terrible that someone makes themselves into a freak with plastic surgery.  I think it's a sign of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it, you are just concerned about her well-being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I don't even know her.  I just think she looks like a circus freak and maybe like she could have been a guy at one time.  Of course, it's probably just all the plastic surgery.  She has a kind of "androgynous" looking face because it's not her real face.
Click to expand...


Well there you go with the put downs. Telling.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  I'm one of the good-looking people.    I look and feel great without needing any plastic surgery, fake lips, fake boobs, a shit ton of makeup.  I look good without all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why the need to put others down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I not allowed to critique?  Everyone else does.  Besides, I think it's terrible that someone makes themselves into a freak with plastic surgery.  I think it's a sign of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it, you are just concerned about her well-being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I don't even know her.  I just think she looks like a circus freak and maybe like she could have been a guy at one time.  Of course, it's probably just all the plastic surgery.  She has a kind of "androgynous" looking face because it's not her real face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there you go with the put down.a. Telling.
Click to expand...


What?  You are claiming she's somehow sexy and hot and pretty.  I'm saying no she is not.  She is phony looking.  Her boobs look gross.


----------



## ChrisL

Why is it okay for men to judge women's appearances but when a woman does it, there is a problem?


----------



## ChrisL

I judge men's appearances too.  Why don't you post a pic, predfan.  Then we can critique you and see if Michelle Pfeiffer would give you the time of day?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why the need to put others down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I not allowed to critique?  Everyone else does.  Besides, I think it's terrible that someone makes themselves into a freak with plastic surgery.  I think it's a sign of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it, you are just concerned about her well-being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I don't even know her.  I just think she looks like a circus freak and maybe like she could have been a guy at one time.  Of course, it's probably just all the plastic surgery.  She has a kind of "androgynous" looking face because it's not her real face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there you go with the put down.a. Telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  You are claiming she's somehow sexy and hot and pretty.  I'm saying no she is not.  She is phony looking.  Her boobs look gross.
Click to expand...


And I'm detecting jealousy.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> I should start a poll.  I'm wondering if men find someone like Zooey Deschanel more attractive than that bimbo with the big milk
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. I think it's foolish of women to do that but hey, to each his or her own. My wallet, if I wasn't married, would be pretty big so.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it foolish?  Is it any more foolish than a man who seeks out women because of their breast size?  Hmm.  ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's foolish because there are a lot of assholes who have fat wallets. And there's a huge difference. I'm not yalking about marrying this woman, I'm simply talking about sex. Women who seek out a sugar daddy are hooking themselves up for marriage. Foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a lot of women with big boobs who are really men too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well that is easy to deal with if it ever happens. The whole tranny schtick you are trying to pull doesn't work with me. Try some other shaming ploy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But she looks like she could have been a dude.  She's really . . . weird looking and those boobs are disgusting, IMO.
Click to expand...

S/he has made itself look utterly deformed. The fake boobies can also mask breast tumours, not to mention there is the risk of leakage, back problems and so on. It also just looks absurd, IMHO.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I not allowed to critique?  Everyone else does.  Besides, I think it's terrible that someone makes themselves into a freak with plastic surgery.  I think it's a sign of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, you are just concerned about her well-being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I don't even know her.  I just think she looks like a circus freak and maybe like she could have been a guy at one time.  Of course, it's probably just all the plastic surgery.  She has a kind of "androgynous" looking face because it's not her real face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there you go with the put down.a. Telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  You are claiming she's somehow sexy and hot and pretty.  I'm saying no she is not.  She is phony looking.  Her boobs look gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
Click to expand...


Jealousy of what?  Lol.  She's ugly!


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> Why is it okay for men to judge women's appearances but when a woman does it, there is a problem?



Who said there's a problem?


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I not allowed to critique?  Everyone else does.  Besides, I think it's terrible that someone makes themselves into a freak with plastic surgery.  I think it's a sign of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, you are just concerned about her well-being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I don't even know her.  I just think she looks like a circus freak and maybe like she could have been a guy at one time.  Of course, it's probably just all the plastic surgery.  She has a kind of "androgynous" looking face because it's not her real face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there you go with the put down.a. Telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  You are claiming she's somehow sexy and hot and pretty.  I'm saying no she is not.  She is phony looking.  Her boobs look gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
Click to expand...

If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, you are just concerned about her well-being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I don't even know her.  I just think she looks like a circus freak and maybe like she could have been a guy at one time.  Of course, it's probably just all the plastic surgery.  She has a kind of "androgynous" looking face because it's not her real face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there you go with the put down.a. Telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  You are claiming she's somehow sexy and hot and pretty.  I'm saying no she is not.  She is phony looking.  Her boobs look gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
Click to expand...


I would not want those boobs.  I find them to be utterly disgusting.  I would rather have my small cute boobs, thanks.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> I judge men's appearances too.  Why don't you post a pic, predfan.  Then we can critique you and see if Michelle Pfeiffer would give you the time of day?



I imagine she probably wouldn't. That doesn't prove anything at all. You just can't stop trying to insult or shame me can you?


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should start a poll.  I'm wondering if men find someone like Zooey Deschanel more attractive than that bimbo with the big milk
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it foolish?  Is it any more foolish than a man who seeks out women because of their breast size?  Hmm.  ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's foolish because there are a lot of assholes who have fat wallets. And there's a huge difference. I'm not yalking about marrying this woman, I'm simply talking about sex. Women who seek out a sugar daddy are hooking themselves up for marriage. Foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a lot of women with big boobs who are really men too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well that is easy to deal with if it ever happens. The whole tranny schtick you are trying to pull doesn't work with me. Try some other shaming ploy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But she looks like she could have been a dude.  She's really . . . weird looking and those boobs are disgusting, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S/he has made itself look utterly deformed. The fake boobies can also mask breast tumours, not to mention there is the risk of leakage, back problems and so on. It also just looks absurd, IMHO.
Click to expand...


Neither one of you know that they are fake.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I don't even know her.  I just think she looks like a circus freak and maybe like she could have been a guy at one time.  Of course, it's probably just all the plastic surgery.  She has a kind of "androgynous" looking face because it's not her real face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go with the put down.a. Telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  You are claiming she's somehow sexy and hot and pretty.  I'm saying no she is not.  She is phony looking.  Her boobs look gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would not want those boobs.  I find them to be utterly disgusting.  I would rather have my small cute boobs, thanks.
Click to expand...

I agree. Someone who willingly does that to themselves has serious problems and no self respect or confidence. They are doing it for men. It's quite sad really.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, you are just concerned about her well-being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I don't even know her.  I just think she looks like a circus freak and maybe like she could have been a guy at one time.  Of course, it's probably just all the plastic surgery.  She has a kind of "androgynous" looking face because it's not her real face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there you go with the put down.a. Telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  You are claiming she's somehow sexy and hot and pretty.  I'm saying no she is not.  She is phony looking.  Her boobs look gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealousy of what?  Lol.  She's ugly!
Click to expand...


There you go. Feel better about yourself now?


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should start a poll.  I'm wondering if men find someone like Zooey Deschanel more attractive than that bimbo with the big milk
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's foolish because there are a lot of assholes who have fat wallets. And there's a huge difference. I'm not yalking about marrying this woman, I'm simply talking about sex. Women who seek out a sugar daddy are hooking themselves up for marriage. Foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of women with big boobs who are really men too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well that is easy to deal with if it ever happens. The whole tranny schtick you are trying to pull doesn't work with me. Try some other shaming ploy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But she looks like she could have been a dude.  She's really . . . weird looking and those boobs are disgusting, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S/he has made itself look utterly deformed. The fake boobies can also mask breast tumours, not to mention there is the risk of leakage, back problems and so on. It also just looks absurd, IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither one of you know that they are fake.
Click to expand...

Good god man! Of course they are fake. What is wrong with you?


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, you are just concerned about her well-being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I don't even know her.  I just think she looks like a circus freak and maybe like she could have been a guy at one time.  Of course, it's probably just all the plastic surgery.  She has a kind of "androgynous" looking face because it's not her real face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there you go with the put down.a. Telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  You are claiming she's somehow sexy and hot and pretty.  I'm saying no she is not.  She is phony looking.  Her boobs look gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
Click to expand...


And that means what, exactly?


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should start a poll.  I'm wondering if men find someone like Zooey Deschanel more attractive than that bimbo with the big milk
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of women with big boobs who are really men too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well that is easy to deal with if it ever happens. The whole tranny schtick you are trying to pull doesn't work with me. Try some other shaming ploy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But she looks like she could have been a dude.  She's really . . . weird looking and those boobs are disgusting, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S/he has made itself look utterly deformed. The fake boobies can also mask breast tumours, not to mention there is the risk of leakage, back problems and so on. It also just looks absurd, IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither one of you know that they are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good god man! Of course they are fake. What is wrong with you?
Click to expand...


Feel better about yourself now?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I don't even know her.  I just think she looks like a circus freak and maybe like she could have been a guy at one time.  Of course, it's probably just all the plastic surgery.  She has a kind of "androgynous" looking face because it's not her real face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go with the put down.a. Telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  You are claiming she's somehow sexy and hot and pretty.  I'm saying no she is not.  She is phony looking.  Her boobs look gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
Click to expand...


It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I don't even know her.  I just think she looks like a circus freak and maybe like she could have been a guy at one time.  Of course, it's probably just all the plastic surgery.  She has a kind of "androgynous" looking face because it's not her real face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go with the put down.a. Telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  You are claiming she's somehow sexy and hot and pretty.  I'm saying no she is not.  She is phony looking.  Her boobs look gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
Click to expand...

It means if anyone felt jealous about those boobies, they wouldn't need to remain jealous, as they can have the same op - ie buy them.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should start a poll.  I'm wondering if men find someone like Zooey Deschanel more attractive than that bimbo with the big milk
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well that is easy to deal with if it ever happens. The whole tranny schtick you are trying to pull doesn't work with me. Try some other shaming ploy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she looks like she could have been a dude.  She's really . . . weird looking and those boobs are disgusting, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S/he has made itself look utterly deformed. The fake boobies can also mask breast tumours, not to mention there is the risk of leakage, back problems and so on. It also just looks absurd, IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither one of you know that they are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good god man! Of course they are fake. What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself now?
Click to expand...

I didn't feel bad before, so why should I feel better now?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should start a poll.  I'm wondering if men find someone like Zooey Deschanel more attractive than that bimbo with the big milk
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well that is easy to deal with if it ever happens. The whole tranny schtick you are trying to pull doesn't work with me. Try some other shaming ploy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she looks like she could have been a dude.  She's really . . . weird looking and those boobs are disgusting, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S/he has made itself look utterly deformed. The fake boobies can also mask breast tumours, not to mention there is the risk of leakage, back problems and so on. It also just looks absurd, IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither one of you know that they are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good god man! Of course they are fake. What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself now?
Click to expand...


I'm sure not many women are jealous of that one.  Sorry to tell you.    She's ugly!  Do you not see that?  Is the plastic surgery face not obvious to you?


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go with the put down.a. Telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  You are claiming she's somehow sexy and hot and pretty.  I'm saying no she is not.  She is phony looking.  Her boobs look gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means if anyone felt jealous about those boobies, they wouldn't need to remain jealous, as they can have the same op - I've buy them.
Click to expand...


Sure but it doesn't change anything. She is still attractive to many people. You are only guessing that they are fake.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go with the put down.a. Telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  You are claiming she's somehow sexy and hot and pretty.  I'm saying no she is not.  She is phony looking.  Her boobs look gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means if anyone felt jealous about those boobies, they wouldn't need to remain jealous, as they can have the same op - ie buy them.
Click to expand...


Yuck.  Why would anyone be jealous of those?  They don't even look like boobs.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?  You are claiming she's somehow sexy and hot and pretty.  I'm saying no she is not.  She is phony looking.  Her boobs look gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means if anyone felt jealous about those boobies, they wouldn't need to remain jealous, as they can have the same op - I've buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure but it doesn't change anything. She is still attractive to many people. You are only guessing that they are fake.
Click to expand...


People with horrible taste.    Yuck!  Do you really find that woman attractive and sexy?  Or are you just being funny?


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go with the put down.a. Telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  You are claiming she's somehow sexy and hot and pretty.  I'm saying no she is not.  She is phony looking.  Her boobs look gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
Click to expand...

To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should start a poll.  I'm wondering if men find someone like Zooey Deschanel more attractive than that bimbo with the big milk
> But she looks like she could have been a dude.  She's really . . . weird looking and those boobs are disgusting, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> S/he has made itself look utterly deformed. The fake boobies can also mask breast tumours, not to mention there is the risk of leakage, back problems and so on. It also just looks absurd, IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither one of you know that they are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good god man! Of course they are fake. What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't feel bad before, so why should I feel better now?
Click to expand...


Your sharp, even cruel criticism could signal a deep need to put her down so as to sooth your feelings of inadequacy.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should start a poll.  I'm wondering if men find someone like Zooey Deschanel more attractive than that bimbo with the big milk
> But she looks like she could have been a dude.  She's really . . . weird looking and those boobs are disgusting, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> S/he has made itself look utterly deformed. The fake boobies can also mask breast tumours, not to mention there is the risk of leakage, back problems and so on. It also just looks absurd, IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither one of you know that they are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good god man! Of course they are fake. What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure not many women are jealous of that one.  Sorry to tell you.    She's ugly!  Do you not see that?  Is the plastic surgery face not obvious to you?
Click to expand...


Actually, her face is quite pretty. Reminiscent of Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## ChrisL

Women should be happy with who they are.  We are all unique.  No need to get those.  No woman should feel that all her beauty is within her breast size.  And, I can't help but say again, those boobs are disgusting and way too big.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> S/he has made itself look utterly deformed. The fake boobies can also mask breast tumours, not to mention there is the risk of leakage, back problems and so on. It also just looks absurd, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither one of you know that they are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good god man! Of course they are fake. What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't feel bad before, so why should I feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sharp, even cruel criticism could signal a deep need to put her down so as to sooth your feelings of inadequacy.
Click to expand...


Oh please.  She's gross.  Period.  So is the woman in the OP.  You can critique, and so we can we.  Doesn't mean a thing beyond that.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> S/he has made itself look utterly deformed. The fake boobies can also mask breast tumours, not to mention there is the risk of leakage, back problems and so on. It also just looks absurd, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither one of you know that they are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good god man! Of course they are fake. What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't feel bad before, so why should I feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sharp, even cruel criticism could signal a deep need to put her down so as to sooth your feelings of inadequacy.
Click to expand...

It could, but it doesnt. I actually feel sorry for her. Since you 'follow her' how come you don't know they are fake? Maybe you should ask her. Or maybe you don't want to know.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means if anyone felt jealous about those boobies, they wouldn't need to remain jealous, as they can have the same op - I've buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure but it doesn't change anything. She is still attractive to many people. You are only guessing that they are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People with horrible taste.    Yuck!  Do you really find that woman attractive and sexy?  Or are you just being funny?
Click to expand...


I said I follow her on Instagram and I was the one that posted her photo here. What do you think?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> S/he has made itself look utterly deformed. The fake boobies can also mask breast tumours, not to mention there is the risk of leakage, back problems and so on. It also just looks absurd, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither one of you know that they are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good god man! Of course they are fake. What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure not many women are jealous of that one.  Sorry to tell you.    She's ugly!  Do you not see that?  Is the plastic surgery face not obvious to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, her face is quite pretty. Reminiscent of Marilyn Monroe.
Click to expand...


Gaaaa!  That's frightening!  Look at those lips.  Even her eyelashes are fake!  And she smokes.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither one of you know that they are fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Good god man! Of course they are fake. What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't feel bad before, so why should I feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sharp, even cruel criticism could signal a deep need to put her down so as to sooth your feelings of inadequacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They could, but they don't. I actually feel sorry for her. Since you 'follow her' how come you don't know they are fake? Maybe you should ask her. Or maybe you don't want to know.
Click to expand...


Why do you feel sorry for her?  She did it to herself.  Well, maybe she should be pitied.  She probably has some deep seated issues, hence the need for all the plastic surgery.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means if anyone felt jealous about those boobies, they wouldn't need to remain jealous, as they can have the same op - I've buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure but it doesn't change anything. She is still attractive to many people. You are only guessing that they are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People with horrible taste.    Yuck!  Do you really find that woman attractive and sexy?  Or are you just being funny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I follow her on Instagram and I was the one that posted her photo here. What do you think?
Click to expand...

Would you like to have an affair with her?


----------



## ChrisL

Holy lips, batman!


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good god man! Of course they are fake. What is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't feel bad before, so why should I feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sharp, even cruel criticism could signal a deep need to put her down so as to sooth your feelings of inadequacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They could, but they don't. I actually feel sorry for her. Since you 'follow her' how come you don't know they are fake? Maybe you should ask her. Or maybe you don't want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you feel sorry for her?  She did it to herself.  Well, maybe she should be pitied.  She probably has some deep seated issues, hence the need for all the plastic surgery.
Click to expand...

Exactly. Someone who does that to themselves is to be pitied.


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?  You are claiming she's somehow sexy and hot and pretty.  I'm saying no she is not.  She is phony looking.  Her boobs look gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
Click to expand...


You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.

You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither one of you know that they are fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Good god man! Of course they are fake. What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure not many women are jealous of that one.  Sorry to tell you.    She's ugly!  Do you not see that?  Is the plastic surgery face not obvious to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, her face is quite pretty. Reminiscent of Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gaaaa!  That's frightening!  Look at those lips.  Even her eyelashes are fake!  And she smokes.
Click to expand...

Yikes. That is deformed.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
Click to expand...


If they are natural, they are still disgusting.  How can anyone like that?  It's ugly.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
Click to expand...


Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither one of you know that they are fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Good god man! Of course they are fake. What is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't feel bad before, so why should I feel better now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sharp, even cruel criticism could signal a deep need to put her down so as to sooth your feelings of inadequacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could, but it doesnt. I actually feel sorry for her. Since you 'follow her' how come you don't know they are fake? Maybe you should ask her. Or maybe you don't want to know.
Click to expand...


I don't "know" that they aren't. But being a big boob fan I've seen lots of both fake and natural. They look and act natural. The thing is you are basing your entire criticism on the assumption that they are fake and that is something you cannot know.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm detecting jealousy.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
Click to expand...

However she got them, it looks absurd, as does her trout mouth. You want to think we are jealous, so have at it. But if had boobs like that, I'd have them reduced, as many women do. They are gross.


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> It means if anyone felt jealous about those boobies, they wouldn't need to remain jealous, as they can have the same op - I've buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure but it doesn't change anything. She is still attractive to many people. You are only guessing that they are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People with horrible taste.    Yuck!  Do you really find that woman attractive and sexy?  Or are you just being funny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I follow her on Instagram and I was the one that posted her photo here. What do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like to have an affair with her?
Click to expand...


If she showed up right now and for some unknown reason, stated she wanted me, I'd have to turn her down. I love my wife dearly and she is no slouch in the boob department herself.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means if anyone felt jealous about those boobies, they wouldn't need to remain jealous, as they can have the same op - I've buy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but it doesn't change anything. She is still attractive to many people. You are only guessing that they are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People with horrible taste.    Yuck!  Do you really find that woman attractive and sexy?  Or are you just being funny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I follow her on Instagram and I was the one that posted her photo here. What do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like to have an affair with her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she showed up right now and for some unknown reason, stated she wanted me, I'd have to turn her down. I love my wife dearly and she is no slouch in the boob department herself.
Click to expand...

That's nice. I guess she can't be overwhelmingly sexy to you then ;-)


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are natural, they are still disgusting.  How can anyone like that?  It's ugly.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't expect you, as a female, to understand.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However she got them, it looks absurd, as does her trout mouth. You want to think we are jealous, so have at it. But if had boobs like that, I'd have them reduced, as many women do. They are gross.
Click to expand...


Personally, I like a more proportionate body on a person.  I like natural looking beauty too.  Some makeup?  Fine.  If it is an older woman who gets some Botox or whatever for some wrinkles, then I think that's okay too, but that woman is just a plastic surgery freak.  Lol.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!
Click to expand...


Methinks the lady doest protest too much.


----------



## Tilly

I wonder how she exercises? Sports bra wouldn't cut it.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are natural, they are still disgusting.  How can anyone like that?  It's ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect you, as a female, to understand.
Click to expand...


Well, why don't you tell us what you find attractive about them?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
Click to expand...


I am just stunned that anyone would find that beautiful.


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone were jealous they could simply just go and buy the same boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However she got them, it looks absurd, as does her trout mouth. You want to think we are jealous, so have at it. But if had boobs like that, I'd have them reduced, as many women do. They are gross.
Click to expand...


I'm betting she makes her living with them. She may choose that route later on in her life.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> I wonder how she exercises? Sports bra wouldn't cut it.



She probably doesn't exercise.  She just gets plastic surgeries.    She can't do push-ups, that's for sure.  Lol.


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but it doesn't change anything. She is still attractive to many people. You are only guessing that they are fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with horrible taste.    Yuck!  Do you really find that woman attractive and sexy?  Or are you just being funny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I follow her on Instagram and I was the one that posted her photo here. What do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you like to have an affair with her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she showed up right now and for some unknown reason, stated she wanted me, I'd have to turn her down. I love my wife dearly and she is no slouch in the boob department herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice. I guess she can't be overwhelmingly sexy to you then ;-)
Click to expand...


I'm 60, not 16. I can control myself.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However she got them, it looks absurd, as does her trout mouth. You want to think we are jealous, so have at it. But if had boobs like that, I'd have them reduced, as many women do. They are gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm betting she makes her living with them. She may choose that route later on in her life.
Click to expand...


How?  Ewww.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
Click to expand...

Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are natural, they are still disgusting.  How can anyone like that?  It's ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect you, as a female, to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you tell us what you find attractive about them?
Click to expand...


Really? Have you not been paying attention?


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that means what, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However she got them, it looks absurd, as does her trout mouth. You want to think we are jealous, so have at it. But if had boobs like that, I'd have them reduced, as many women do. They are gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm betting she makes her living with them. She may choose that route later on in her life.
Click to expand...

I suspect the boobs are her main source of income, yes.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any woman can get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
Click to expand...


Cuz it's ugo, that's why.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how she exercises? Sports bra wouldn't cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She probably doesn't exercise.  She just gets plastic surgeries.    She can't do push-ups, that's for sure.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Or jog


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are natural, they are still disgusting.  How can anyone like that?  It's ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect you, as a female, to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you tell us what you find attractive about them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Have you not been paying attention?
Click to expand...


I guess not, so why don't you tell us what you find attractive about those . . . things.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However she got them, it looks absurd, as does her trout mouth. You want to think we are jealous, so have at it. But if had boobs like that, I'd have them reduced, as many women do. They are gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm betting she makes her living with them. She may choose that route later on in her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect the boobs are her main source of income, yes.
Click to expand...


I don't see how.  I can't believe that most people would find that attractive.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However she got them, it looks absurd, as does her trout mouth. You want to think we are jealous, so have at it. But if had boobs like that, I'd have them reduced, as many women do. They are gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm betting she makes her living with them. She may choose that route later on in her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect the boobs are her main source of income, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how.  I can't believe that most people would find that attractive.
Click to expand...

I'm thinking the Internet supplies her with plenty of weird 'admirers'.


----------



## Tilly

They are also incredibly saggy, but that's inevitable given their size.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However she got them, it looks absurd, as does her trout mouth. You want to think we are jealous, so have at it. But if had boobs like that, I'd have them reduced, as many women do. They are gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm betting she makes her living with them. She may choose that route later on in her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How?  Ewww.
Click to expand...


There are plenty of women who already do that. She is a relative newcomer so she is probably working up a fan base. She only has about 950 followers on YouTube. A few women I could name live quite well it seems on running web sites that one could pay access for and that's how they make their living. Topless only, no sex, and I'll bet it's good work if you have the um...qualifications.


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means what it says.  Anyone can have boobs, even men nowadays.  Lol.    Those boobs are not attractive at all anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
Click to expand...


Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However she got them, it looks absurd, as does her trout mouth. You want to think we are jealous, so have at it. But if had boobs like that, I'd have them reduced, as many women do. They are gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm betting she makes her living with them. She may choose that route later on in her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How?  Ewww.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who already do that. She is a relative newcomer so she is probably working up a fan base. She only has about 950 followers on YouTube. A few women I could name live quite well it seems on running web sites that one could pay access for and that's how they make their living. Topless only, no sex, and I'll bet it's good work if you have the um...qualifications.
Click to expand...


Yeah, weirdos.  Lol.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are natural, they are still disgusting.  How can anyone like that?  It's ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect you, as a female, to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you tell us what you find attractive about them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Have you not been paying attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess not, so why don't you tell us what you find attractive about those . . . things.
Click to expand...


Remember what this thread is about? If not, read it again.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However she got them, it looks absurd, as does her trout mouth. You want to think we are jealous, so have at it. But if had boobs like that, I'd have them reduced, as many women do. They are gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm betting she makes her living with them. She may choose that route later on in her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How?  Ewww.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who already do that. She is a relative newcomer so she is probably working up a fan base. She only has about 950 followers on YouTube. A few women I could name live quite well it seems on running web sites that one could pay access for and that's how they make their living. Topless only, no sex, and I'll bet it's good work if you have the um...qualifications.
Click to expand...

Well, you have a very ...um...interesting hobby, Predfan


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
Click to expand...


Oh knock that crap off.  We are allowed to critique too.  I'm sure that you critique women ALL the time, no?  What about Hilary?  What about Michelle Obama?  Hmmm???


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
Click to expand...

Well, most women are mentally healthier, yes.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are natural, they are still disgusting.  How can anyone like that?  It's ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect you, as a female, to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you tell us what you find attractive about them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Have you not been paying attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess not, so why don't you tell us what you find attractive about those . . . things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember what this thread is about? If not, read it again.
Click to expand...


About some ugly woman that some poster said was hot?


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> They are also incredibly saggy, but that's inevitable given their size.



Wait, if they are saggy, that must mean it's more likely that they are natural. Silicone or saline bags that big don't sag very much. That is how you can tell them apart.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, most women are mentally healthier, yes.
Click to expand...


I'm quite sure that most women don't want to look like that.  Good grief!


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> 
> 
> However she got them, it looks absurd, as does her trout mouth. You want to think we are jealous, so have at it. But if had boobs like that, I'd have them reduced, as many women do. They are gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm betting she makes her living with them. She may choose that route later on in her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How?  Ewww.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who already do that. She is a relative newcomer so she is probably working up a fan base. She only has about 950 followers on YouTube. A few women I could name live quite well it seems on running web sites that one could pay access for and that's how they make their living. Topless only, no sex, and I'll bet it's good work if you have the um...qualifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, weirdos.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Feel better about yourself again?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are also incredibly saggy, but that's inevitable given their size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, if they are saggy, that must mean it's more likely that they are natural. Silicone or saline bags that big don't sag very much. That is how you can tell them apart.
Click to expand...


They are still disgusting either way.  And her face!  OMG.  How could someone do that to their face?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> However she got them, it looks absurd, as does her trout mouth. You want to think we are jealous, so have at it. But if had boobs like that, I'd have them reduced, as many women do. They are gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting she makes her living with them. She may choose that route later on in her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How?  Ewww.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who already do that. She is a relative newcomer so she is probably working up a fan base. She only has about 950 followers on YouTube. A few women I could name live quite well it seems on running web sites that one could pay access for and that's how they make their living. Topless only, no sex, and I'll bet it's good work if you have the um...qualifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, weirdos.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself again?
Click to expand...


What that weirdos follow other freaks on the net?  Why would that affect me in any way?


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get boobs of that circus freak size, these 'women' have to have operation after operation, going up in size only once the skin will be able to tolerate more stretching. Think of all the GA's too. Uggghhhhh. Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
Click to expand...

I'd rather be critical (nothing vehement about it)  than be white knighting for women who probably fleece you and laugh at you all the way to the bank.


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> 
> 
> However she got them, it looks absurd, as does her trout mouth. You want to think we are jealous, so have at it. But if had boobs like that, I'd have them reduced, as many women do. They are gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm betting she makes her living with them. She may choose that route later on in her life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How?  Ewww.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who already do that. She is a relative newcomer so she is probably working up a fan base. She only has about 950 followers on YouTube. A few women I could name live quite well it seems on running web sites that one could pay access for and that's how they make their living. Topless only, no sex, and I'll bet it's good work if you have the um...qualifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you have a very ...um...interesting hobby, Predfan
Click to expand...


Hobby? Never thought about it in that way.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, most women are mentally healthier, yes.
Click to expand...


This guy is one of those boob obsessed guys.  Lol.  They will look at any ugly woman if she has gigantic boobs.    Lol.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are also incredibly saggy, but that's inevitable given their size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, if they are saggy, that must mean it's more likely that they are natural. Silicone or saline bags that big don't sag very much. That is how you can tell them apart.
Click to expand...

Actually, they get to a size where it is inevitable they look saggy too. It's called gravity.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh knock that crap off.  We are allowed to critique too.  I'm sure that you critique women ALL the time, no?  What about Hilary?  What about Michelle Obama?  Hmmm???
Click to expand...


I'll knock it off when you decide to stop trying to shame me or insult me just because I have a different view of beauty than you do.


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, most women are mentally healthier, yes.
Click to expand...


Hmm... Not from what I'm seeing.


----------



## ChrisL

These guys must not have been breast fed by their moms or something.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh knock that crap off.  We are allowed to critique too.  I'm sure that you critique women ALL the time, no?  What about Hilary?  What about Michelle Obama?  Hmmm???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll knock it off when you decide to stop trying to shame me or insult me just because I have a different view of beauty than you do.
Click to expand...


That's not beauty.  Lol.  Beauty is more than a plastic face, fish lips and freakishly large breasts.    You poor thing.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, most women are mentally healthier, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm... Not from what I'm seeing.
Click to expand...


You're just mad because you have bad taste.    Lol.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh knock that crap off.  We are allowed to critique too.  I'm sure that you critique women ALL the time, no?  What about Hilary?  What about Michelle Obama?  Hmmm???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll knock it off when you decide to stop trying to shame me or insult me just because I have a different view of beauty than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not beauty.  Lol.  Beauty is more than a plastic face, fish lips and freakishly large breasts.    You poor thing.
Click to expand...

Exactly. These surgery obsessed women think they can buy beauty. They can't. They mostly look ghoulish.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting she makes her living with them. She may choose that route later on in her life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?  Ewww.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who already do that. She is a relative newcomer so she is probably working up a fan base. She only has about 950 followers on YouTube. A few women I could name live quite well it seems on running web sites that one could pay access for and that's how they make their living. Topless only, no sex, and I'll bet it's good work if you have the um...qualifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, weirdos.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What that weirdos follow other freaks on the net?  Why would that affect me in any way?
Click to expand...


Perhaps you have some deep seated insecurities about yourself that causes you to impulsively attack the appearances of women who look different than you and are concidered attractive.


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know very little. I have seen women who have done that. Their boobs are QUITE different. Perfectly spherical, drum-tight skin, veins bulging out, hers are obviously not like that. If you look at her site, she has videos. Those act like natural boobs.
> 
> You aren't thinking about the possibility that she was at one time obese. Obese women have large boobs like that. It's common. Perhaps she didn't get implants but instead had a lot of liposuction. There is just a lot that you and Chris, in your jealous rage, haven't concidered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather be critical (nothing vehement about it)  than be white knighting for women who probably fleece you and laugh at you all the way to the bank.
Click to expand...


Lame attempt at insults. You DO know that Instagram is free right?


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are also incredibly saggy, but that's inevitable given their size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, if they are saggy, that must mean it's more likely that they are natural. Silicone or saline bags that big don't sag very much. That is how you can tell them apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they get to a size where it is inevitable they look saggy too. It's called gravity.
Click to expand...


I could show you pictures of two women with boobs much bigger that hers that are exactly what you two say she did. They gradually increased the size of their implants. You would immediately see the difference. Want me to do that?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How?  Ewww.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who already do that. She is a relative newcomer so she is probably working up a fan base. She only has about 950 followers on YouTube. A few women I could name live quite well it seems on running web sites that one could pay access for and that's how they make their living. Topless only, no sex, and I'll bet it's good work if you have the um...qualifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, weirdos.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What that weirdos follow other freaks on the net?  Why would that affect me in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have some deep seated insecurities about yourself that causes you to impulsively attack the appearances of women who look different than you and are concidered attractive.
Click to expand...


She's not attractive.  What's attractive about her?  Her fish lips?  Her fake eyelashes?  Her freakish breasts?  Yuck!  Plastic surgery face is not pretty.  Sorry.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are also incredibly saggy, but that's inevitable given their size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, if they are saggy, that must mean it's more likely that they are natural. Silicone or saline bags that big don't sag very much. That is how you can tell them apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they get to a size where it is inevitable they look saggy too. It's called gravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could show you pictures of two women with boobs much bigger that hers that are exactly what you two say she did. They gradually increased the size of their implants. You would immediately see the difference. Want me to do that?
Click to expand...


WE know the difference between real and fake breasts, being that we have breasts.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahaha!    No woman is jealous of that freak show.  Lol.  She looks awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather be critical (nothing vehement about it)  than be white knighting for women who probably fleece you and laugh at you all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame attempt at insults. You DO know that Instagram is free right?
Click to expand...

I'm really not intending to insult you, Pred, so my apologies. And, I'm sure Instagram isn't the only place these women ply their wares - you said they make money from their boobs, right?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> These guys must not have been breast fed by their moms or something.



Another common and debunked attempt at insults. Feel better?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys must not have been breast fed by their moms or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another common and debunked attempt at insults. Feel better?
Click to expand...


I think that is true, TBH.  Were you breast fed?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh knock that crap off.  We are allowed to critique too.  I'm sure that you critique women ALL the time, no?  What about Hilary?  What about Michelle Obama?  Hmmm???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll knock it off when you decide to stop trying to shame me or insult me just because I have a different view of beauty than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not beauty.  Lol.  Beauty is more than a plastic face, fish lips and freakishly large breasts.    You poor thing.
Click to expand...


Your fake sympathy for me makes me more confident that you are simply jealous.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather be critical (nothing vehement about it)  than be white knighting for women who probably fleece you and laugh at you all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame attempt at insults. You DO know that Instagram is free right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really not intending to insult you, Pred, so my apologies. And, I'm sure Instagram isn't the only place these women ply their wares - you said they make money from their boobs, right?
Click to expand...


I actually kind of feel bad for him.  He's probably missed out a lot of good times in his life because of his judgments upon women based on the size of their breasts.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How?  Ewww.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who already do that. She is a relative newcomer so she is probably working up a fan base. She only has about 950 followers on YouTube. A few women I could name live quite well it seems on running web sites that one could pay access for and that's how they make their living. Topless only, no sex, and I'll bet it's good work if you have the um...qualifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, weirdos.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What that weirdos follow other freaks on the net?  Why would that affect me in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have some deep seated insecurities about yourself that causes you to impulsively attack the appearances of women who look different than you and are concidered attractive.
Click to expand...

You seem to be saying if pics of freakish surgery enhanced 'women' are put here, unless we think they are great - as you do - we must be jealous amd/or shouldn't comment? Stop being silly.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, most women are mentally healthier, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm... Not from what I'm seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just mad because you have bad taste.    Lol.
Click to expand...


You are just desperate to soothe your injured psyche.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh knock that crap off.  We are allowed to critique too.  I'm sure that you critique women ALL the time, no?  What about Hilary?  What about Michelle Obama?  Hmmm???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll knock it off when you decide to stop trying to shame me or insult me just because I have a different view of beauty than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not beauty.  Lol.  Beauty is more than a plastic face, fish lips and freakishly large breasts.    You poor thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fake sympathy for me makes me more confident that you are simply jealous.
Click to expand...


Poor baby.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who already do that. She is a relative newcomer so she is probably working up a fan base. She only has about 950 followers on YouTube. A few women I could name live quite well it seems on running web sites that one could pay access for and that's how they make their living. Topless only, no sex, and I'll bet it's good work if you have the um...qualifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, weirdos.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What that weirdos follow other freaks on the net?  Why would that affect me in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have some deep seated insecurities about yourself that causes you to impulsively attack the appearances of women who look different than you and are concidered attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not attractive.  What's attractive about her?  Her fish lips?  Her fake eyelashes?  Her freakish breasts?  Yuck!  Plastic surgery face is not pretty.  Sorry.
Click to expand...


She can only be attractive if she fits your criteria. Check. Feel better?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, most women are mentally healthier, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm... Not from what I'm seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just mad because you have bad taste.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just desperate to soothe your injured psyche.
Click to expand...


Why do you think I'm injured?  I'm not getting what you are trying to say.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, most women are mentally healthier, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm... Not from what I'm seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just mad because you have bad taste.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just desperate to soothe your injured psyche.
Click to expand...

Are you jealous of men with larger penises than yours?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, weirdos.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What that weirdos follow other freaks on the net?  Why would that affect me in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have some deep seated insecurities about yourself that causes you to impulsively attack the appearances of women who look different than you and are concidered attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not attractive.  What's attractive about her?  Her fish lips?  Her fake eyelashes?  Her freakish breasts?  Yuck!  Plastic surgery face is not pretty.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She can only be attractive if she fits your criteria. Check. Feel better?
Click to expand...


She's a plastic person.    I find all kinds of women beautiful.  THAT is not beauty.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are also incredibly saggy, but that's inevitable given their size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, if they are saggy, that must mean it's more likely that they are natural. Silicone or saline bags that big don't sag very much. That is how you can tell them apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they get to a size where it is inevitable they look saggy too. It's called gravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could show you pictures of two women with boobs much bigger that hers that are exactly what you two say she did. They gradually increased the size of their implants. You would immediately see the difference. Want me to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE know the difference between real and fake breasts, being that we have breasts.
Click to expand...

 But do you have fake breasts? If not then you only know half the story.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are also incredibly saggy, but that's inevitable given their size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, if they are saggy, that must mean it's more likely that they are natural. Silicone or saline bags that big don't sag very much. That is how you can tell them apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they get to a size where it is inevitable they look saggy too. It's called gravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could show you pictures of two women with boobs much bigger that hers that are exactly what you two say she did. They gradually increased the size of their implants. You would immediately see the difference. Want me to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE know the difference between real and fake breasts, being that we have breasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But do you have fake breasts? If not then you only know half the story.
Click to expand...


I know more about breasts than you do!


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, most women are mentally healthier, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm... Not from what I'm seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just mad because you have bad taste.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just desperate to soothe your injured psyche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you jealous of men with larger penises than yours?
Click to expand...


Or larger wallets?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are also incredibly saggy, but that's inevitable given their size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, if they are saggy, that must mean it's more likely that they are natural. Silicone or saline bags that big don't sag very much. That is how you can tell them apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, they get to a size where it is inevitable they look saggy too. It's called gravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could show you pictures of two women with boobs much bigger that hers that are exactly what you two say she did. They gradually increased the size of their implants. You would immediately see the difference. Want me to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE know the difference between real and fake breasts, being that we have breasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But do you have fake breasts? If not then you only know half the story.
Click to expand...


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks the lady doest protest too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather be critical (nothing vehement about it)  than be white knighting for women who probably fleece you and laugh at you all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame attempt at insults. You DO know that Instagram is free right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really not intending to insult you, Pred, so my apologies. And, I'm sure Instagram isn't the only place these women ply their wares - you said they make money from their boobs, right?
Click to expand...


Bull shit. I don't mind that you are, just don't lie about it. You specifically said me, and they laugh at ME all the way to the bank. I don't pay for that but it doesn't take Sherlock Holmes to find out that they make money that way. As far as I know, the lady I posted doesnt have a site yet. I think she will endorse products though, I seem to remember her saying something like that.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather be critical (nothing vehement about it)  than be white knighting for women who probably fleece you and laugh at you all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame attempt at insults. You DO know that Instagram is free right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really not intending to insult you, Pred, so my apologies. And, I'm sure Instagram isn't the only place these women ply their wares - you said they make money from their boobs, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit. I don't mind that you are, just don't lie about it. You specifically said me, and they laugh at ME all the way to the bank. I don't pay for that but it doesn't take Sherlock Holmes to find out that they make money that way. As far as I know, the lady I posted doesnt have a site yet. I think she will endorse products though, I seem to remember her saying something like that.
Click to expand...


Why not, her breasts are like a billboard anyways.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys must not have been breast fed by their moms or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another common and debunked attempt at insults. Feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is true, TBH.  Were you breast fed?
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter. That theory has been debunked by psychologists long ago. It's a myth, it's something small breasted women say to make themselves feel better.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys must not have been breast fed by their moms or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another common and debunked attempt at insults. Feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is true, TBH.  Were you breast fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter. That theory has been debunked by psychologists long ago. It's a myth, it's something small breasted women say to make themselves feel better.
Click to expand...


I doubt it.  I feel fine about my small breasts.  Is there a reason why I should feel bad about them?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys must not have been breast fed by their moms or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another common and debunked attempt at insults. Feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is true, TBH.  Were you breast fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter. That theory has been debunked by psychologists long ago. It's a myth, it's something small breasted women say to make themselves feel better.
Click to expand...


What do you say to make a man with a small brain feel better?  Lol.


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who already do that. She is a relative newcomer so she is probably working up a fan base. She only has about 950 followers on YouTube. A few women I could name live quite well it seems on running web sites that one could pay access for and that's how they make their living. Topless only, no sex, and I'll bet it's good work if you have the um...qualifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, weirdos.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What that weirdos follow other freaks on the net?  Why would that affect me in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have some deep seated insecurities about yourself that causes you to impulsively attack the appearances of women who look different than you and are concidered attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be saying if pics of freakish surgery enhanced 'women' are put here, unless we think they are great - as you do - we must be jealous amd/or shouldn't comment? Stop being silly.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't normally think that but I've never seen such venom before.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, weirdos.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What that weirdos follow other freaks on the net?  Why would that affect me in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have some deep seated insecurities about yourself that causes you to impulsively attack the appearances of women who look different than you and are concidered attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be saying if pics of freakish surgery enhanced 'women' are put here, unless we think they are great - as you do - we must be jealous amd/or shouldn't comment? Stop being silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't normally think that but I've never seen such venom before.
Click to expand...


Poor baby.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, weirdos.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What that weirdos follow other freaks on the net?  Why would that affect me in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have some deep seated insecurities about yourself that causes you to impulsively attack the appearances of women who look different than you and are concidered attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be saying if pics of freakish surgery enhanced 'women' are put here, unless we think they are great - as you do - we must be jealous amd/or shouldn't comment? Stop being silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't normally think that but I've never seen such venom before.
Click to expand...


Hmm.  Now that I think of it, I'm sure I've heard some pretty "venomous" things from you about Hillary and Michelle Obama???  I guess you must be jealous of them.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any woman could get the trout mouth, the plastic face, the tattooed eyebrows and the absurd breasts any time they wanted them, if they were jealous. Why do you think MOST women don't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather be critical (nothing vehement about it)  than be white knighting for women who probably fleece you and laugh at you all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame attempt at insults. You DO know that Instagram is free right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really not intending to insult you, Pred, so my apologies. And, I'm sure Instagram isn't the only place these women ply their wares - you said they make money from their boobs, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit. I don't mind that you are, just don't lie about it. You specifically said me, and they laugh at ME all the way to the bank. I don't pay for that but it doesn't take Sherlock Holmes to find out that they make money that way. As far as I know, the lady I posted doesnt have a site yet. I think she will endorse products though, I seem to remember her saying something like that.
Click to expand...

Well, OK, I apologise. I was really thinking in general terms about paying men being laughed at.
Anyway, do you like this?


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be critical (nothing vehement about it)  than be white knighting for women who probably fleece you and laugh at you all the way to the bank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame attempt at insults. You DO know that Instagram is free right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really not intending to insult you, Pred, so my apologies. And, I'm sure Instagram isn't the only place these women ply their wares - you said they make money from their boobs, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit. I don't mind that you are, just don't lie about it. You specifically said me, and they laugh at ME all the way to the bank. I don't pay for that but it doesn't take Sherlock Holmes to find out that they make money that way. As far as I know, the lady I posted doesnt have a site yet. I think she will endorse products though, I seem to remember her saying something like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, OK, I apologise. I was really thinking in general terms about paying men being laughed at.
> Anyway, do you like this?
> 
> View attachment 87252
Click to expand...


Do you think he has a fake penis?    Lol.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, most women are mentally healthier, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm... Not from what I'm seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just mad because you have bad taste.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just desperate to soothe your injured psyche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm injured?  I'm not getting what you are trying to say.
Click to expand...


You seem as if you have a strict criteria of what is attractive and I'll bet you fit that mold. Any time a woman doesn't fit that mold and is still seen as attractive, it threatens you. You attack on impulse. That is pretty evident here. It is also why you simply MUST attack those who find her attractive. It's not rocket science here.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, weirdos.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What that weirdos follow other freaks on the net?  Why would that affect me in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have some deep seated insecurities about yourself that causes you to impulsively attack the appearances of women who look different than you and are concidered attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be saying if pics of freakish surgery enhanced 'women' are put here, unless we think they are great - as you do - we must be jealous amd/or shouldn't comment? Stop being silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't normally think that but I've never seen such venom before.
Click to expand...

'Venom'? Are you for real? I'm barely lukewarm on this topic. Lol.


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Money, fear of surgery, lack of desire, etc. Most women are so vehemently critical of them like you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, most women are mentally healthier, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm... Not from what I'm seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just mad because you have bad taste.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just desperate to soothe your injured psyche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you jealous of men with larger penises than yours?
Click to expand...


There aren't any.


----------



## mdk

Her poor back.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, if they are saggy, that must mean it's more likely that they are natural. Silicone or saline bags that big don't sag very much. That is how you can tell them apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they get to a size where it is inevitable they look saggy too. It's called gravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could show you pictures of two women with boobs much bigger that hers that are exactly what you two say she did. They gradually increased the size of their implants. You would immediately see the difference. Want me to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE know the difference between real and fake breasts, being that we have breasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But do you have fake breasts? If not then you only know half the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about breasts than you do!
Click to expand...


Apparently not.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, weirdos.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What that weirdos follow other freaks on the net?  Why would that affect me in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have some deep seated insecurities about yourself that causes you to impulsively attack the appearances of women who look different than you and are concidered attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be saying if pics of freakish surgery enhanced 'women' are put here, unless we think they are great - as you do - we must be jealous amd/or shouldn't comment? Stop being silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't normally think that but I've never seen such venom before.
Click to expand...

You really need to get out more


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys must not have been breast fed by their moms or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another common and debunked attempt at insults. Feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is true, TBH.  Were you breast fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter. That theory has been debunked by psychologists long ago. It's a myth, it's something small breasted women say to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  I feel fine about my small breasts.  Is there a reason why I should feel bad about them?
Click to expand...


Idk, you tell me. You are the one with the insecurity.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, most women are mentally healthier, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Not from what I'm seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just mad because you have bad taste.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just desperate to soothe your injured psyche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm injured?  I'm not getting what you are trying to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem as if you have a strict criteria of what is attractive and I'll bet you fit that mold. Any time a woman doesn't fit that mold and is still seen as attractive, it threatens you. You attack on impulse. That is pretty evident here. It is also why you simply MUST attack those who find her attractive. It's not rocket science here.
Click to expand...

There are many different types of beauty, and Chris has acknowledged that MANY times. But plastic isn't beautiful, it isn't even real.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys must not have been breast fed by their moms or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another common and debunked attempt at insults. Feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is true, TBH.  Were you breast fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter. That theory has been debunked by psychologists long ago. It's a myth, it's something small breasted women say to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you say to make a man with a small brain feel better?  Lol.
Click to expand...


Lame.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What that weirdos follow other freaks on the net?  Why would that affect me in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have some deep seated insecurities about yourself that causes you to impulsively attack the appearances of women who look different than you and are concidered attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be saying if pics of freakish surgery enhanced 'women' are put here, unless we think they are great - as you do - we must be jealous amd/or shouldn't comment? Stop being silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't normally think that but I've never seen such venom before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Now that I think of it, I'm sure I've heard some pretty "venomous" things from you about Hillary and Michelle Obama???  I guess you must be jealous of them.
Click to expand...


Apples and oranges, but you know that.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, most women are mentally healthier, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Not from what I'm seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just mad because you have bad taste.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just desperate to soothe your injured psyche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm injured?  I'm not getting what you are trying to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem as if you have a strict criteria of what is attractive and I'll bet you fit that mold. Any time a woman doesn't fit that mold and is still seen as attractive, it threatens you. You attack on impulse. That is pretty evident here. It is also why you simply MUST attack those who find her attractive. It's not rocket science here.
Click to expand...


Do you find this woman attractive too?  Maybe her boobies are too small?


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What that weirdos follow other freaks on the net?  Why would that affect me in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have some deep seated insecurities about yourself that causes you to impulsively attack the appearances of women who look different than you and are concidered attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be saying if pics of freakish surgery enhanced 'women' are put here, unless we think they are great - as you do - we must be jealous amd/or shouldn't comment? Stop being silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't normally think that but I've never seen such venom before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Venom'? Are you for real? I'm barely lukewarm on this topic. Lol.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Right.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys must not have been breast fed by their moms or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another common and debunked attempt at insults. Feel better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is true, TBH.  Were you breast fed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter. That theory has been debunked by psychologists long ago. It's a myth, it's something small breasted women say to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you say to make a man with a small brain feel better?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame.
Click to expand...


No way.  That was a good one!  Yay for me.


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better about yourself again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What that weirdos follow other freaks on the net?  Why would that affect me in any way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have some deep seated insecurities about yourself that causes you to impulsively attack the appearances of women who look different than you and are concidered attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be saying if pics of freakish surgery enhanced 'women' are put here, unless we think they are great - as you do - we must be jealous amd/or shouldn't comment? Stop being silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't normally think that but I've never seen such venom before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really need to get out more
Click to expand...


Lame.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they get to a size where it is inevitable they look saggy too. It's called gravity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could show you pictures of two women with boobs much bigger that hers that are exactly what you two say she did. They gradually increased the size of their implants. You would immediately see the difference. Want me to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE know the difference between real and fake breasts, being that we have breasts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But do you have fake breasts? If not then you only know half the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know more about breasts than you do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not.
Click to expand...


Oh, I think that I do.  Lol.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, most women are mentally healthier, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Not from what I'm seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just mad because you have bad taste.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just desperate to soothe your injured psyche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you jealous of men with larger penises than yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There aren't any.
Click to expand...

You have the biggest shlong in the world?


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Not from what I'm seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just mad because you have bad taste.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just desperate to soothe your injured psyche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you jealous of men with larger penises than yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There aren't any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the biggest shlong in the world?
Click to expand...


I'm skeptical.


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Not from what I'm seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just mad because you have bad taste.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just desperate to soothe your injured psyche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm injured?  I'm not getting what you are trying to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem as if you have a strict criteria of what is attractive and I'll bet you fit that mold. Any time a woman doesn't fit that mold and is still seen as attractive, it threatens you. You attack on impulse. That is pretty evident here. It is also why you simply MUST attack those who find her attractive. It's not rocket science here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many different types of beauty, and Chris has acknowledged that MANY times. But plastic isn't beautiful, it isn't even real.
Click to expand...


As I pointed out already, you don't know that she is plastic. You don't know that she has had any work done at all. It's something you insist on so you can criticise her.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just mad because you have bad taste.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just desperate to soothe your injured psyche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm injured?  I'm not getting what you are trying to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem as if you have a strict criteria of what is attractive and I'll bet you fit that mold. Any time a woman doesn't fit that mold and is still seen as attractive, it threatens you. You attack on impulse. That is pretty evident here. It is also why you simply MUST attack those who find her attractive. It's not rocket science here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many different types of beauty, and Chris has acknowledged that MANY times. But plastic isn't beautiful, it isn't even real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I pointed out already, you don't know that she is plastic. You don't know that she has had any work done at all. It's something you insist on so you can criticise her.
Click to expand...


Her face is definitely plastic.  She looks like this woman . . .


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Not from what I'm seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just mad because you have bad taste.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just desperate to soothe your injured psyche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm injured?  I'm not getting what you are trying to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem as if you have a strict criteria of what is attractive and I'll bet you fit that mold. Any time a woman doesn't fit that mold and is still seen as attractive, it threatens you. You attack on impulse. That is pretty evident here. It is also why you simply MUST attack those who find her attractive. It's not rocket science here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you find this woman attractive too?  Maybe her boobies are too small?
Click to expand...


No. Her boobs look too fake, and her face is a nightmare.


----------



## ChrisL

The boobs are questionable.  They could be real.  There are some women with freakishly large natural breasts.  However, I still find them to be incredibly unattractive.  Especially naked.  One of my girlfriends had big breasts and they were NOT attractive when she took her bra off.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just desperate to soothe your injured psyche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm injured?  I'm not getting what you are trying to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem as if you have a strict criteria of what is attractive and I'll bet you fit that mold. Any time a woman doesn't fit that mold and is still seen as attractive, it threatens you. You attack on impulse. That is pretty evident here. It is also why you simply MUST attack those who find her attractive. It's not rocket science here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many different types of beauty, and Chris has acknowledged that MANY times. But plastic isn't beautiful, it isn't even real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I pointed out already, you don't know that she is plastic. You don't know that she has had any work done at all. It's something you insist on so you can criticise her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her face is definitely plastic.  She looks like this woman . . .
Click to expand...


Now I know you are full of shit.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I'm injured?  I'm not getting what you are trying to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem as if you have a strict criteria of what is attractive and I'll bet you fit that mold. Any time a woman doesn't fit that mold and is still seen as attractive, it threatens you. You attack on impulse. That is pretty evident here. It is also why you simply MUST attack those who find her attractive. It's not rocket science here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many different types of beauty, and Chris has acknowledged that MANY times. But plastic isn't beautiful, it isn't even real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I pointed out already, you don't know that she is plastic. You don't know that she has had any work done at all. It's something you insist on so you can criticise her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her face is definitely plastic.  She looks like this woman . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I know you are full of shit.
Click to expand...


What do you mean?  She looks just like that woman.  She might be a few years younger, but she has that plastic surgery ugo face.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> The boobs are questionable.  They could be real.  There are some women with freakishly large natural breasts.  However, I still find them to be incredibly unattractive.  Especially naked.  One of my girlfriends had big breasts and they were NOT attractive when she took her bra off.



On that score I can agree. So far as I've seen she has never been photographed topless. They could drop to her knees for all I know. But until I see that, she looks fine to me.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem as if you have a strict criteria of what is attractive and I'll bet you fit that mold. Any time a woman doesn't fit that mold and is still seen as attractive, it threatens you. You attack on impulse. That is pretty evident here. It is also why you simply MUST attack those who find her attractive. It's not rocket science here.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many different types of beauty, and Chris has acknowledged that MANY times. But plastic isn't beautiful, it isn't even real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I pointed out already, you don't know that she is plastic. You don't know that she has had any work done at all. It's something you insist on so you can criticise her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her face is definitely plastic.  She looks like this woman . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I know you are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  She looks just like that woman.  She might be a few years younger, but she has that plastic surgery ugo face.
Click to expand...


Don't even, you are lying your ass off.


----------



## PredFan

At any rate, she IS bigger than the one in the OP.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many different types of beauty, and Chris has acknowledged that MANY times. But plastic isn't beautiful, it isn't even real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I pointed out already, you don't know that she is plastic. You don't know that she has had any work done at all. It's something you insist on so you can criticise her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her face is definitely plastic.  She looks like this woman . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I know you are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  She looks just like that woman.  She might be a few years younger, but she has that plastic surgery ugo face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even, you are lying your ass off.
Click to expand...


No.  They look the same.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> At any rate, she IS bigger than the one in the OP.



Yes, she is.  Do you find these attractive too?


----------



## ChrisL

I wanted to post some different ones, but they were nude.  Lol.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> I mean, look at this "woman."  It looks so stupid.  Lol.


THESE are WATERMELONS.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> Yes, she is.  Do you find these attractive too?


These are pumpkins.  I forgot about that size.  You rarely see them that big only at Halloween.


----------



## yiostheoy

irosie91 said:


> can you provide ---some  HOW TO USE  instructions?


Women's/ladies' boobs are neurologically cross wired to their clitoris.

If you stimulate the nipples then you can induce orgasm.

Best way is to pinch or squeeze or suckle on them.

It is Nature's way of forming a bond between mother and infant.

Some call it love.

In reality it is really biochemistry.


----------



## ChrisL

Back boobs anyone?    You can hug and feel boobs at the same time!  Guys??


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> Lots of pain probably too.  I don't see why women have to do that stuff to themselves, if it's not medically necessary.  Be happy with who you are and what you have is what I say.
> 
> Michelle Pfeifer has small breasts and was once considered one of the sexiest women in Hollywood, so it's not how much but how you use it that counts.  I think most of these women online (like the ones pictured) are just gross.  But, I'm a girl.  What do I know.


For ladies with fried-egg sized boobies, then I would say, yes, get the silicone implants.

For all other ladies, then I would say, be thankful for what you have got, and don't forget your annual mammograms.  Boobies can be a blessing and a curse.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she is.  Do you find these attractive too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pumpkins.  I forgot about that size.  You rarely see them that big only at Halloween.
Click to expand...


Areola are probably the size of Texas!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of pain probably too.  I don't see why women have to do that stuff to themselves, if it's not medically necessary.  Be happy with who you are and what you have is what I say.
> 
> Michelle Pfeifer has small breasts and was once considered one of the sexiest women in Hollywood, so it's not how much but how you use it that counts.  I think most of these women online (like the ones pictured) are just gross.  But, I'm a girl.  What do I know.
> 
> 
> 
> For ladies with fried-egg sized boobies, then I would say, yes, get the silicone implants.
> 
> For all other ladies, then I would say, be thankful for what you have got, and don't forget your annual mammograms.  Boobies can be a blessing and a curse.
Click to expand...


Funny story.  My son went through a phase when he was about 2 or 3 where he was just fascinated with boobs.  Any girl that held him, he would push on her boobs and go "boobies, boobies, boobies" and laugh his butt off.  Anyways, he went to do that to my neighbor who was like really flat chested, and he looked at her and said, "Kathy, you don't got no boobies?"  OMG.  It was all I could do to not burst out laughing.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> At any rate, she IS bigger than the one in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she is.  Do you find these attractive too?
Click to expand...


That's a photoshop image, and not a good one. Your lame assed bull shit is starting to boor me.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> At any rate, she IS bigger than the one in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she is.  Do you find these attractive too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a photoshop image, and not a good one. Your lame assed bull shit is starting to boor me.
Click to expand...


Nope.  I think they are real.  Do you get a "rise" out of them?  Lol.


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The boobs are questionable.  They could be real.  There are some women with freakishly large natural breasts.  However, I still find them to be incredibly unattractive.  Especially naked.  One of my girlfriends had big breasts and they were NOT attractive when she took her bra off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that score I can agree. So far as I've seen she has never been photographed topless. They could drop to her knees for all I know. But until I see that, she looks fine to me.
Click to expand...

She has industrial sized hammocks holding them up - of course they will fall to her knees. Lol.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> At any rate, she IS bigger than the one in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she is.  Do you find these attractive too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a photoshop image, and not a good one. Your lame assed bull shit is starting to boor me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  I think they are real.  Do you get a "rise" out of them?  Lol.
Click to expand...


Thus proving you know nothing.

Thanks for the debate, you are just boring me now.  Goodbye.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> At any rate, she IS bigger than the one in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she is.  Do you find these attractive too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a photoshop image, and not a good one. Your lame assed bull shit is starting to boor me.
Click to expand...


That would be "bore" by the way.    Maybe you should've paid better attention in school instead of looking at teacher's boobies!


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> At any rate, she IS bigger than the one in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she is.  Do you find these attractive too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a photoshop image, and not a good one. Your lame assed bull shit is starting to boor me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  I think they are real.  Do you get a "rise" out of them?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thus proving you know nothing.
> 
> Thanks for the debate, you are just boring me now.  Goodbye.
Click to expand...


How do you know they're not real?  They're as real as that other woman's I'm sure.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of pain probably too.  I don't see why women have to do that stuff to themselves, if it's not medically necessary.  Be happy with who you are and what you have is what I say.
> 
> Michelle Pfeifer has small breasts and was once considered one of the sexiest women in Hollywood, so it's not how much but how you use it that counts.  I think most of these women online (like the ones pictured) are just gross.  But, I'm a girl.  What do I know.
> 
> 
> 
> For ladies with fried-egg sized boobies, then I would say, yes, get the silicone implants.
> 
> For all other ladies, then I would say, be thankful for what you have got, and don't forget your annual mammograms.  Boobies can be a blessing and a curse.
Click to expand...


Women should probably really only get plastic surgery if they have a legitimate deformity or a problem or something.  If a woman has small boobs, so what?  Does that make her less of a woman?  She will find a man who loves her for who she is.


----------



## Tilly

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I pointed out already, you don't know that she is plastic. You don't know that she has had any work done at all. It's something you insist on so you can criticise her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her face is definitely plastic.  She looks like this woman . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I know you are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  She looks just like that woman.  She might be a few years younger, but she has that plastic surgery ugo face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even, you are lying your ass off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  They look the same.
Click to expand...

The women who have all this surgery all end up looking as though they came off the same Frankenstein production line, just different ages.


----------



## ChrisL

Tilly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her face is definitely plastic.  She looks like this woman . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know you are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  She looks just like that woman.  She might be a few years younger, but she has that plastic surgery ugo face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even, you are lying your ass off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  They look the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The women who have all this surgery all end up looking as though they came off the same Frankenstein production line, just different ages.
Click to expand...


I agree.  They look like the Joker with those stretched out mouths.  I would never have plastic surgery.


----------



## ChrisL

Where's PredFan, this conversation was fun!  I was having fun with this stuff!


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> Where's PredFan, this conversation was fun!  I was having fun with this stuff!



As I told you a couple of posts ago, your lies are boring. Good bye.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's PredFan, this conversation was fun!  I was having fun with this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you a couple of posts ago, your lies are boring. Good bye.
Click to expand...


Oh, stop being a baby.  Lol.  What are you so offended about?  Sorry that your girl is ugly.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's PredFan, this conversation was fun!  I was having fun with this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you a couple of posts ago, your lies are boring. Good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, stop being a baby.  Lol.  What are you so offended about?  Sorry that your girl is ugly.
Click to expand...


It was fun, despite your insults, but now in your desperation, you are just talking bull shit. It's not fun anymore. That's all I'm saying to you in this thread. Dismissed.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's PredFan, this conversation was fun!  I was having fun with this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you a couple of posts ago, your lies are boring. Good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, stop being a baby.  Lol.  What are you so offended about?  Sorry that your girl is ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was fun, despite your insults, but now in your desperation, you are just talking bull shit. It's not fun anymore. That's all I'm saying to you in this thread. Dismissed.
Click to expand...


It's as fun as a barrel full of monkeys!  And that's fun!


----------



## Tilly

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's PredFan, this conversation was fun!  I was having fun with this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you a couple of posts ago, your lies are boring. Good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, stop being a baby.  Lol.  What are you so offended about?  Sorry that your girl is ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was fun, despite your insults, but now in your desperation, you are just talking bull shit. It's not fun anymore. That's all I'm saying to you in this thread. Dismissed.
Click to expand...

I really don't understand why you are taking the fact that we find that woman gross and plastic, so personally. You don't even know her.


----------



## Synthaholic

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they look silly, like a caricature.  Besides the fact that 99% of them are implants, so you are really drooling over these.
> 
> You guys are always saying you like "natural" but you don't.  Not really.    You love these women that kind of look like men with tons of makeup and big fake breasts.
Click to expand...

Is that a left or a right boob?


----------



## PredFan

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's PredFan, this conversation was fun!  I was having fun with this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you a couple of posts ago, your lies are boring. Good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, stop being a baby.  Lol.  What are you so offended about?  Sorry that your girl is ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was fun, despite your insults, but now in your desperation, you are just talking bull shit. It's not fun anymore. That's all I'm saying to you in this thread. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't understand why you are taking the fact that we find that woman gross and plastic, so personally. You don't even know her.
Click to expand...


You don't know that she's plastic.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's PredFan, this conversation was fun!  I was having fun with this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you a couple of posts ago, your lies are boring. Good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, stop being a baby.  Lol.  What are you so offended about?  Sorry that your girl is ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was fun, despite your insults, but now in your desperation, you are just talking bull shit. It's not fun anymore. That's all I'm saying to you in this thread. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't understand why you are taking the fact that we find that woman gross and plastic, so personally. You don't even know her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that she's plastic.
Click to expand...


Lol.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is definitely such a thing as boobs that are TOO big.  Lol.  They look ridiculous, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they look silly, like a caricature.  Besides the fact that 99% of them are implants, so you are really drooling over these.
> 
> You guys are always saying you like "natural" but you don't.  Not really.    You love these women that kind of look like men with tons of makeup and big fake breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a left or a right boob?
Click to expand...


There is half a chance either will be right and pretty.


----------



## Yarddog

ChrisL said:


> Hot?  Ewww.  I guess if you find an ugly face, a unibrow and dirty elbows hot.




Rrrrreeeeowww ! sense a cat fight little??   haha well I dont think the elbows are dirty, just bruised from the bar fights


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Tilly said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's PredFan, this conversation was fun!  I was having fun with this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you a couple of posts ago, your lies are boring. Good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, stop being a baby.  Lol.  What are you so offended about?  Sorry that your girl is ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was fun, despite your insults, but now in your desperation, you are just talking bull shit. It's not fun anymore. That's all I'm saying to you in this thread. Dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't understand why you are taking the fact that we find that woman gross and plastic, so personally. You don't even know her.
Click to expand...


That is Old School. Girls today believe they are as pretty as drizzly rain IMO.

It is inborn in Generation Z from birth, due to a modern no-holds-barred culture of today.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of pain probably too.  I don't see why women have to do that stuff to themselves, if it's not medically necessary.  Be happy with who you are and what you have is what I say.
> 
> Michelle Pfeifer has small breasts and was once considered one of the sexiest women in Hollywood, so it's not how much but how you use it that counts.  I think most of these women online (like the ones pictured) are just gross.  But, I'm a girl.  What do I know.
> 
> 
> 
> For ladies with fried-egg sized boobies, then I would say, yes, get the silicone implants.
> 
> For all other ladies, then I would say, be thankful for what you have got, and don't forget your annual mammograms.  Boobies can be a blessing and a curse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women should probably really only get plastic surgery if they have a legitimate deformity or a problem or something.  If a woman has small boobs, so what?  Does that make her less of a woman?  She will find a man who loves her for who she is.
Click to expand...


I believe the problem may lie with conformity. For example, people are even scared to argue with a police officer. If they are really that afraid and not only apathetic, having boob implants not only allows them to blend in, it boosts their confidence. More power to them. If I were a girl, I might get fake tits too, no matter how much I tell myself I wouldn't.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

alpine said:


> Will see what she has to comment when she realizes; it is in fact the gravity is "in charge" rather than her giant boobs, and the back pains start...


Tether Ball may be fun then tho


----------



## ChrisL

QuickHitCurepon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of pain probably too.  I don't see why women have to do that stuff to themselves, if it's not medically necessary.  Be happy with who you are and what you have is what I say.
> 
> Michelle Pfeifer has small breasts and was once considered one of the sexiest women in Hollywood, so it's not how much but how you use it that counts.  I think most of these women online (like the ones pictured) are just gross.  But, I'm a girl.  What do I know.
> 
> 
> 
> For ladies with fried-egg sized boobies, then I would say, yes, get the silicone implants.
> 
> For all other ladies, then I would say, be thankful for what you have got, and don't forget your annual mammograms.  Boobies can be a blessing and a curse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women should probably really only get plastic surgery if they have a legitimate deformity or a problem or something.  If a woman has small boobs, so what?  Does that make her less of a woman?  She will find a man who loves her for who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the problem may lie with conformity. For example, people are even scared to argue with a police officer. If they are really that afraid and not only apathetic, having boob implants not only allows them to blend in, it boosts their confidence. More power to them. If I were a girl, I might get fake tits too, no matter how much I tell myself I wouldn't.
Click to expand...


Many women, including myself, do not get breast implants.  Would you get a penis enlargement?


----------



## mudwhistle

Here's two really big boobs

One hangs lower than the other.......


----------



## PredFan

mudwhistle said:


> Here's two really big boobs
> 
> One hangs lower than the other.......



Biggest boobs I've ever seen.


----------

